# Welcher XML-Parser am besten?



## SnooP (28. Mrz 2007)

Moin... - ich parse momentan mein FO XML-File mit Hilfe von SAX und dem Java Standard-Parser ein und überlege ob man da nicht etwas mehr Performance rausholen könnte? Welche Alternativen hab ich denn (Xerces? Was gibt's sonst noch so?) und könnte man mit spezieller Konfiguration (Caching? Preloading?) da was rausholen? 
Wie gesacht - es geht nur ums Parsen ... Stylesheet-Transformation brauch ich nicht...


----------



## mikachu (28. Mrz 2007)

google.de - erster eintrag klingt gut :wink:


----------



## Roar (28. Mrz 2007)

wenn du nach einem parser suchst solltest du erstmal sagen welche features du brauchst, und
wie große deine datei ist, außerdem
> ich parse momentan mein FO XML-File mit Hilfe von SAX und dem Java Standard-Parser ein 
> Welche Alternativen hab ich denn (Xerces? 
xerces is der standard jaxp parser (in 1.5 jedenfalls) ???:L


----------



## SnooP (29. Mrz 2007)

erm sorry... außer Xerces  ... - aber der Hinweis auf Google war gar nicht schlecht... - auf fast xml parser bin ich tatsächlich nich gekommen *g*

Was wären denn z.B. Features die ich brauche? Die Dateien sind so im Bereich bis 500Kb sag ich mal... - wobei wenn ich mir die Benchmarks so ansehe dann ist das alles nicht sooo wild. Ich hab auch inzwischen gemerkt, dass der Flaschenhals irgendwo anders liegen muss, sprich das was ich mit dem Parser da rausholen kann ist doch eher minimal...

aber danke trotzdem!


----------



## Roar (29. Mrz 2007)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Dateien sind so im Bereich bis 500Kb sag ich mal... - wobei wenn ich mir die Benchmarks so ansehe dann ist das alles nicht sooo wild. Ich hab auch inzwischen gemerkt, dass der Flaschenhals irgendwo anders liegen muss



eben, bei so kleinen dateien spielt es keine rolle welchen parser du verwendest


----------

